# Any news about a new bigger Kindle?



## SuzanneM (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi, I am an owner of a Kindle Voyage which is my fourth Kindle 
Last weekend I saw the Kobo Aura One in a nearby store and I fell in love with it. Wow what a nice big screen!! 

Now is my question, is there any news about Kindle that they (will) making a bigger Kindle like the Kobo Aura One?
I love the Kindle software, mailservice etc. (Kindle was my first ereader so I don't know anything else, so don't miss it  ) I'm 36 years old and I notice that my eyes prefer a bigger lettertype, but when I change it on my Voyage I have the 'problem' that I often must change the page (duhhhh)
That's why I'm attracted to the Kobo Aura One, it looks great, also the backlight/nightlight option. I think I will downgrade qua software compared with the Kindle but overall I think a lot about buying the Kobo.

So if there is any news about a bigger Kindle I will (maybe) wait for it.

Does anyone know?

Thanks and sorry for my English.....I'm from the Netherlands....

Best regards,
Suzanne


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

I doubt if I would like the big Kobo.  I find the Oasis easy to read one handed in bed due to the larger bezel on one side.  The Oasis is even easier than the Voyage due to the wide bezel to grasp.  Now a larger Kindle with the ergonomics of the Oasis would appeal to me.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

SuzanneM said:


> Hi, I am an owner of a Kindle Voyage which is my fourth Kindle
> Last weekend I saw the Kobo Aura One in a nearby store and I fell in love with it. Wow what a nice big screen!!
> 
> Now is my question, is there any news about Kindle that they (will) making a bigger Kindle like the Kobo Aura One?
> ...


I am also looking at the Kobo Aura One with lust. I have a Kobo Aura H20 that I love, and the Aura One is also waterproof. I would never buy another ereader that isn't, so unless Amazon starts doing waterproofing at a comparable price, I won't be buying any more Amazon readers. The problem is that I can't justify buying a new ereader this soon, so I will probably wait until the end of the year, when I get my annual bonus . I always set aside a little bit for a new toy.

If you end up grabbing one while they are in stock (because they sell out fast), let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I also love the size of the Kobo and wish that Amazon would do the same. I'd get it in a heartbeat. I read a little on my 8 inch Fire because I like the longer screen but the light bugs me so I switch over to my reader. I was trying to find a link on Amazon to suggest doing something like this in the future but couldn't find anything. I'm done buying readers until I can get one with a longer screen and I want to stay with Amazon since I don't deal with other book stores.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Kindle DX was an eink reader which was nota big sales success,and has never been replaced. I suspect Amazon is discouraged from more large ereaders  both by the past failure, and by not wanting to cut into sales of Their Fire tablets. I wouldn't count on one coming from Amazon. If the Kobo can read the books you want to read, it might be a good choice. I'm a contented Amazon sheep myself.  Baaaa! Baaaa!


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a few Kindles and a few Kobos, although my Kobo's are the same size as my Kindles.  I find pretty much everything about the Kindle interface superior to that of the Kobo interface.  That's not to say there's anything wrong with the Kobo way of doing things.  It's pretty good and I do use mine for reading as well as as loaners.  I like it.  But the Kindles have a sense of quality that the Kobo's lack.

For one thing, the Kobo is trickier to find your way around the interface.  Things aren't hard to find but they're easier on the Kindles.  Another is that, even though the Kobo has quite a few extra features, like font weight control, they don't always work.  They'll work on some books and not on others and I've never figured out why.

One nice thing about the Kobo is that it can read either epub or mobi books.  That said, most of it's features don't work with mobi books.  Sometimes they do.  Usually they don't.  They're a little more reliable with epub books.  Actually the .kepub, a Kobo special format, is what most of the features are designed to work with.  Calibre can create that format easily enough but I rarely bother.

If my only ereader was a Kobo I wouldn't be unhappy.  It's a perfectly good device and in my case, it's far smaller than the Kindle Voyage I usually use, which I like a lot.  It also has the flush screen of the Voyage.  The light isn't nearly as even but I understand that isn't true of the newer Kobos.

If I had to only have one ereader I'd make it my Voyage but I could live with just a Kobo.

By the way, the perfect size for an ereader screen, in my opinion, was the 5" Kobo Mini I used to have.  It fit comfortably in a pocket and was easy to carry and big enough for reading.  Unfortunately it wasn't a front-lit screen.  If they ever come out with one like that with the front light I'll probably give up my Kindles. 

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The Kindle DX was an eink reader which was nota big sales success,and has never been replaced. I suspect Amazon is discouraged from more large ereaders both by the past failure, and by not wanting to cut into sales of Their Fire tablets. I wouldn't count on one coming from Amazon. If the Kobo can read the books you want to read, it might be a good choice. I'm a contented Amazon sheep myself. Baaaa! Baaaa!


Agree with this . . . Now, maybe it was before it's time, but the DX just wasn't a big seller. It was sort of expensive and came out about the same time that apple started with iPads and, in comparison, of course it didn't do nearly as much. It's possible, of course, that they may re-evaluate and try another bigger device, especially if the Kobo model is popular, but, honestly, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

When I was first serious about an ereader the devices weren't my primary interest. The availability of books I might want to read was my standard. That led me to Amazon. Being in Mexico, I couldn't handle Kindles and being old, close to seventy, led me to get the Kindle DX. That was the big one. I like it and read but carrying it around was a pain.

Of course, two months after I bought the very expensive DX, I saw a tourists with a six-inch Kindle. She let me check it out and I could read on it without a problem. I got a six-inch and a nephew inherited my DX. Now, that I'm getting close to eighty I have the Paperwhite and at night, I move the font one step larger than the size I use in the daytime.

Kindle devices have, in my opinion, matured nicely with the Paperwhite being my preferred device.


----------



## ConnieBW (Feb 23, 2017)

I had a Kindle DX. At the time, I read a lot of text only PDF's and it was perfect for that. That particular need eventually went away, and I replaced the DX with a paperwhite about a year ago. I wanted the smaller size to fit into my handbag, and I wanted the light to read at night more easily. I absolutely love the paperwhite and I haven't regretted the move. 

That said, the DX was brilliant as well. After five years of more or less constant use, it was still working perfectly well. The battery still lasted well enough too. It was only because of my changing needs that I upgraded. 

There must be some demand for the larger e-readers, because when I went to sell my old DX I found they were going for decent chunks of money on ebay. I didn't even try to get a really good deal on it, but it funded a very significant portion of the cost of my new paperwhite.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember the DX. That was just too big. Didn't appeal to me at all. An 8 inch Kindle reader would be the perfect size for reading at home. I travel with my Voyager, that stays in my purse.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

In addition to the plethora of 6" Kindles that I own, I have a DX.  I like it for reading PDF files, but amazon really dropped the ball on the form factor.  It still had a physical keyboard (as all Kindles at that time did), but it only had page turn buttons on the right-hand side.  Being a left-hand-Kindle-holder that did not work for me.  You were able to turn it upside-down so the buttons were on the left, but that put the keyboard at the top and it was uncomfortable to hold.  If they went to a touchscreen version or something like the Voyage with the page press, or even back to the old-style buttons (ON BOTH SIDES), I could see myself purchasing another one.  There may be a market for the larger screens now that people know what to expect from a reader vs a tablet.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I still have my graphite DX and I can't bring myself to part with it though I rarely read on it any more - no light, no touchscreen, no wi-fi, outdated software etc. 

Once upon a time, in the days of the K3(keyboard) 6" kindle, I always read on the DX at home and used the smaller one on my travels. Since retirement I do more of my reading at home than I do out and about, so an 8 or 9 inch Voyage style kindle would be great. I suspect the price might be a bit steep though, for a stand-alone e-reader.

As for there being any news of one, Amazon traditionally keep the wraps on all their new devices right up until release day - very few, if any, reliable facts surface much in advance. 

My view is that a new larger e-reader is, at best, unlikely. But what do I know?


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I keep hearing that this is the 10th anniversary year of the Kindle so everyone is expecting something spectacular to celebrate.  That's entirely guesswork, of course.

Barry


----------



## SuzanneM (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks all for your comments.

Still in doubt if I will buy the Kobo Aura One. I went back to the store and try it/hold it. It is light and looks good, but the only thing a saw was the screensaver so could not really try it.
I only affraid for the interface, I read it is a bit slower and not so clear as the Kindle. And I think that's why I hold and hope for a 8'' Kindle.
And what I will miss for sure are the page-buttons. I'm not really happy with it on the Voyage, I think the interaction is not smooth, but it works.

I never had the Kindle DX and google for it yesterday because of the reference there where made in this topic. It is a 9,7" ereader and yes I believe that that is too big. Also of course it is an old device and these days the interface, software and hardware are better than that.
If Amazon announced a 8" Kindle I will be the first in (on)line.! So please do Amazon  !!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Suzanne, sounds like you're not planning to buy, but this thread may be of interest if you haven't seen it:

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,241104.0.html


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

ConnieBW said:


> I had a Kindle DX. At the time, I read a lot of text only PDF's and it was perfect for that. That particular need eventually went away, and I replaced the DX with a paperwhite about a year ago. I wanted the smaller size to fit into my handbag, and I wanted the light to read at night more easily. I absolutely love the paperwhite and I haven't regretted the move.
> 
> That said, the DX was brilliant as well. After five years of more or less constant use, it was still working perfectly well. The battery still lasted well enough too. It was only because of my changing needs that I upgraded.
> 
> There must be some demand for the larger e-readers, because when I went to sell my old DX I found they were going for decent chunks of money on ebay. I didn't even try to get a really good deal on it, but it funded a very significant portion of the cost of my new paperwhite.


I passed my DX on to my mom years ago. She likes large type and a screen big enough to hold a fair chunk of print. She doesn't want one of the smaller kindles. It still works good sans my dad has to download the books to the computer and then sideload them to the kindle for her as it has connection issues.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

SuzanneM said:


> Thanks all for your comments.
> 
> I never had the Kindle DX and google for it yesterday because of the reference there where made in this topic. It is a 9,7" ereader and yes I believe that that is too big. Also of course it is an old device and these days the interface, software and hardware are better than that.
> If Amazon announced a 8" Kindle I will be the first in (on)line.! So please do Amazon  !!!
> ...


----------



## BeeTee-Ess (Oct 28, 2012)

barryem said:


> ...
> 
> By the way, the perfect size for an ereader screen, in my opinion, was the 5" Kobo Mini I used to have. It fit comfortably in a pocket and was easy to carry and big enough for reading. Unfortunately it wasn't a front-lit screen. If they ever come out with one like that with the front light I'll probably give up my Kindles.
> 
> Barry


Ditto.
My Kobo Mini is my only non-Kindle e-reader. Lack of a front light is the reason it spends most of its time in a drawer.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

BeeTee-Ess said:


> My Kobo Mini is my only non-Kindle e-reader. Lack of a front light is the reason it spends most of its time in a drawer.


This has me thinking about that Mini again. There was something really nice about that thing. I had one that I bought new from Kobo when they went on half price sale just before they stopped selling them. Then a few months later I found someone on Ebay offering a bundle of 3 new ones for the same price I paid for mine. I knew I could pass those on to other people in this retirement home so I bought them and set them up and started offering them as loaners. Within a week they were all sold, including my own. And I've missed it.

I never read much with it because of the lack of a light but I always kept it handy on my desk to help me pick my next book. Other than the lack of a light it was truly the nicest reading device I've ever had, by far. It was almost the perfect, ultimate ereader. 

Right now it's owned by an 85 year old lady who lives a few apartments away from me who reads probably 5 times as much as I do and has probably read hundreds of books on it by now. At least it's having a good life. 

Barry


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Funny how we switched from discussing large Kindles to a small ereader! Back in the old days, I was intrigued by the small Kobo, and considered getting one just for travel, even though I'd have been limited to reading my Baen Books science fiction, and Gutenberg Project stuff on it. Once the lighted Kindles came out, that was the end of that idea! Especially for travel, and reading on airplanes and in dimly-lit hotel rooms, I view lighting as an essential ereader feature now.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree about lighting being essential.  I recently bought a paperback copy of a book I've been hoping to find as an ebook for a decade.  I got tired of waiting and I wanted to read it.  But when I sit in my usual reading place it's so hard to see the text.  I'm barely able to read it at all and I certainly couldn't get through more than a page.

I seem to remember reading paper books way back when.  Maybe I had a lamp then or something.  I wonder how I did it.

Barry


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Omigod!  I must really be getting old!  How did I miss referring to that time as the dark ages!  

Barry


----------



## ConnieBW (Feb 23, 2017)

barryem said:


> I agree about lighting being essential. I recently bought a paperback copy of a book I've been hoping to find as an ebook for a decade. I got tired of waiting and I wanted to read it. But when I sit in my usual reading place it's so hard to see the text. I'm barely able to read it at all and I certainly couldn't get through more than a page.
> 
> I seem to remember reading paper books way back when. Maybe I had a lamp then or something. I wonder how I did it.
> 
> Barry


To be sure, once you get used to a lighted reader it's very hard to go back. That and the dictionary build into the Kindle!


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have and use daily, a DX, love it. Plenty of sun on the beach to read, have a reading light in both homes.  I've replaced the battery once and have another spare.  Have worn out 2 covers. >800 books.  I've looked at new Kindles and find them lacking - I only read books on my Kindle.  Wife uses an iPad to read - but not on the beach where she needs a back up Kindle.  I would love to buy a new DX just for a spare, I can't say enough about how much I like it. Its been west to Singapore and east to the Siani, don't leave home without it.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a phone with a 5.5 inch screen.  Since I always have my phone on me I use it when waiting at doctors, DMV, etc.  It is brighter due to back lighting than my Oasis but I find it easy to read on and do not have to remember a separate device.  I envy women their purses.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I decided to try reading a complete book on my phone a few weeks ago.  For some reason I wasn't sure if I could even though back in the days of the Palm Pilots I read a lot of books on my backlit Palm 3C and Palm Tungsten E2.  Sure enough it worked out just fine.

That experiment came about because I'd just gotten a phone with an AMOLED screen, which doesn't actually have a backlight but instead each pixel is it's own light, unlike LCD screens.  I'd been reading away from the house for short sessions on my LCD phone for years but I was limited to about 15 or 20 minutes before eyestrain started.  I found with the AMOLED screen I could handle a 30 minute session just fine and even a little longer.  So I gave it a try.

Now, 4 books later, I still haven't done much reading on my Kindle.  I probably will.  I haven't decided to switch to the phone for reading, but it's just always in my shirt pocket and my book is always pretty much ready to read there and I find myself reading on it more and more.  I still can't have real long reading sessions but I don't seem to miss those much yet.  When I do the Kindle is there.

I read this morning on my Voyage for about half an hour just to be sure I still remembered how.  It was fine.  But all the reading since then has been on the phone.  I've decided to just let things happen and not make any decisions about this at the moment.

My phone, for what it's worth, is a Samsung Galaxy S5 with a 5.1" screen.  My old phone, a MUCH nicer phone, is a Nexus 5.  That phone has a far better interface and is a lot easier to use for everything than the Galaxy but the Galaxy has a nicer screen and the fact that it isn't LCD makes a pretty big difference when reading.

The reason I got the Galaxy is it's removeable battery.  The Nexus battery life is pretty poor and I was always having to deal with charging it.  The Galaxy lasts all day and then I have a spare battery.  But that Nexus is really the better phone.  Too bad. 

Barry


----------



## SuzanneM (Mar 1, 2017)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Funny how we switched from discussing large Kindles to a small ereader!


 
Guys, On topic please!  

Ok, so my husband went crazy from me; all day looking for the Kobo, reading reviews etc, so he orded one. 
And today it was delivered (and also send back  because of two light spots in the screen (dead pixels or something...) 
But I took the time for a quick photo session 
Box

























Kobo Aura One (left duhh) Kindle Voyage (right)









iPad Mini - Kobo Aura One - Kindle Voyage









I like this options for the position of the page-turn-button (sorry, rotation doesn't work...)









Hopefully the replacement will be deliverd tomorrow.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep, I'm loving the size of that. Hopefully Amazon will do the same soon. I'll hold out for a year or two. If nothing happens I'm getting the Kobo.


----------



## BeeTee-Ess (Oct 28, 2012)

Lizzarddance said:


> Yep, I'm loving the size of that. Hopefully Amazon will do the same soon...


I bet they don't. 

I know - curmudgeon!

If I'm wrong, I shall graciously and _happily_ acknowledge it. I'd like one too. I really don't like the Kobo software.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

With the talk of a bigger ereader it might be worth mentioning my new Samsung Galaxy Tab A.  I got it today.  Not for reading but because it has a pen and I like to draw a bit.

Anyway this is a 10.1" full HD tablet, very fast and full featured, and since it has an AMOLED screen it should be better for reading than a tablet with an LCD screen.  Unlike LCD, AMOLED doesn't have a backlight shining into your eyes.  Each pixel is it's own light and can change color.  So there's still light in your eyes but not nearly as much.  Also the blacks are much blacker since no backlight is seeping through so the contrast is better and that lets you dim the screen while you read even more.

I've been reading on my Samsung phone with it's AMOLED screen and while it's not nearly as good as a Kindle's e-ink screen for reading it's a lot better than an LCD.  I can read more than twice as long without eyestrain concerns.  I still can't do multi-hour reading sessions on it but I find I can read for half an hour and then after just a few minutes break I can do it again.  As long as I take that break, no eyestrain.

Anyway I thought this might be attractive to consider for those who want a larger screen.  It also comes in smaller sizes but I don't think the resolution is as high.  Amazon has these for $297 right now, which is a good price.

I got it for drawing as well as general tablet use and I watched a lot of Youtube drawing reviews first and it seems this has one of the best pens for drawing.  I'm surprised at how good it is.

Barry


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

SuzanneM said:


> Guys, On topic please!
> 
> Ok, so my husband went crazy from me; all day looking for the Kobo, reading reviews etc, so he orded one.
> And today it was delivered (and also send back  because of two light spots in the screen (dead pixels or something...)
> ...


Excellent! So jealous. I think the thing I like best about the Kobo Aura H20 and Aura One is being able to use Calibre to side load any book in my collection through wifi while I'm in the bathtub. And I need that bigger screen to make that even better.

Sigh. But I must still resist the One until the end of the year. Must. Resist.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

SuzanneM said:


> Thanks all for your comments.
> 
> Still in doubt if I will buy the Kobo Aura One. I went back to the store and try it/hold it. It is light and looks good, but the only thing a saw was the screensaver so could not really try it.
> I only afraid for the interface, I read it is a bit slower and not so clear as the Kindle. And I think that's why I hold and hope for a 8'' Kindle.
> ...


Just pulled the trigger on the Kobo Aura One. Won an Ebay auction for 170. I'm dedicated to my Kindles but the four features were just too appealing for me not to take a look: library rental from the device itself, font temperature control, font weight control, and dustproof. Very curious what 7.8" e-reading is like and the waterproof design to have the option to read in the bath. The more successful the Kobo Aura One is, the more likely Amazon will take notice.

I have an older Kobo HD Glo and though I would agree, the hardware isn't as good as Kindles, I found the software interface to be pretty nice. The screensavers work great (can show the bookcover or download your own photos (without converting the size) The Pocket feature is pretty awesome if you use Chrome as a browser and can one touch articles to your Kobo. One of the complaints of the Kobos are the top and bottom margins. Fortunately, I tried that Calibre plugin with my old Kobo and it eliminates all that white space so you get more real estate. Just for fun, I downloaded Comic Sans (the most hated font on the planet) to my Kobo and it works great (perk that the Aura One has since the software is the same).

As for the DX, what a great device in retrospect. I recently played with my friends and for reading comics and PDFs its pretty great.


----------



## HakunaMatata (Apr 8, 2016)

northofdivision said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the Kobo Aura One. Won an Ebay auction for 170. I'm dedicated to my Kindles but the four features were just too appealing for me not to take a look: library rental from the device itself, font temperature control, font weight control, and dustproof. Very curious what 7.8" e-reading is like and the waterproof design to have the option to read in the bath. The more successful the Kobo Aura One is, the more likely Amazon will take notice.
> 
> I have an older Kobo HD Glo and though I would agree, the hardware isn't as good as Kindles, I found the software interface to be pretty nice. The screensavers work great (can show the bookcover or download your own photos (without converting the size) The Pocket feature is pretty awesome if you use Chrome as a browser and can one touch articles to your Kobo. One of the complaints of the Kobos are the top and bottom margins. Fortunately, I tried that Calibre plugin with my old Kobo and it eliminates all that white space so you get more real estate. Just for fun, I downloaded Comic Sans (the most hated font on the planet) to my Kobo and it works great (perk that the Aura One has since the software is the same).
> 
> As for the DX, what a great device in retrospect. I recently played with my friends and for reading comics and PDFs its pretty great.


Would really appreciate you sharing your impressions of the Aura One. I have been considering one for the same reasons you state.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

northofdivision said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the Kobo Aura One. Won an Ebay auction for 170. I'm dedicated to my Kindles but the four features were just too appealing for me not to take a look: library rental from the device itself, font temperature control, font weight control, and dustproof. Very curious what 7.8" e-reading is like and the waterproof design to have the option to read in the bath. The more successful the Kobo Aura One is, the more likely Amazon will take notice.


You got a great deal! I ended up preordering a reMarkable because I wanted to be able to take notes as well as have the bigger reading screen, so I won't be able to get the Aura One now. But I already have the Aura H20, and I use it daily.

The best part is the reading in the bath. If you are looking forward to that option, trust me. It cannot be beat.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Jill Nojack said:


> You got a great deal! I ended up preordering a reMarkable because I wanted to be able to take notes as well as have the bigger reading screen, so I won't be able to get the Aura One now. But I already have the Aura H20, and I use it daily.
> 
> The best part is the reading in the bath. If you are looking forward to that option, trust me. It cannot be beat.


Remarkable. Yes!! I look forward to it being rolled out and look forward to getting my hands on the Aura One (says it'll be delivered Monday).

Speaking of larger format e-readers, I saw there is an 8" Inkbook as well. Anyone know anything about it? Remarkable, Inkbook, Kobo Aura One and the classic DX.


----------

